
A proposal to fix Social Media/YouTube - newyoutubeidea
I am posting on anonymously hacker news for various reasons, mostly to gain feedback on the idea:<p>The problem:
Youtube&#x2F;Social Media has a lot of problems. It’s controlled by very few companies ie (Facebook, Google). People are being de-platformed for voicing their opinions. The algorithms are a blackbox<p>The solution:
Build an open source decentralized peer to peer social network&#x2F;video sharing website.  Where advertisers can pay the content creators&#x2F;server hosts (peers) with cryptocurrency.<p>Getting paid in cryptocurrency would incentivize people to host videos and create content. This would solve the problem of lack of seeds most p2p solutions have.<p>While decentralized, this does not mean it&#x27;s a free for all where people can post anything.  But it does mean that the algorithm for monitoring content can be open and improved to make better.<p>Ideally this would become a new way to host all forms of social media&#x2F;videos and it could be created by the people for the people as opposed to the big tech companies.
======
newyoutubeidea
I am posting this anonymously to get feedback on this idea, I am a software
developer capable of building this, but I would like to make this a community
effort of people who would like a new type of social media.

------
drKarl
Do you mean like PeerTube or DTube?

~~~
newyoutubeidea
Yes, very similar. But the problem I've seen with those solutions is that many
of the videos have a lack of seeds.

This would add the ability to pay content creators/peers with cryptocurrency,
so they could be incentivized to create videos/host the content.

~~~
drKarl
Well, DTube is based on Steemit and content creators are rewarded with
cryptocurrency tokens (STEEM)

~~~
newyoutubeidea
I see. Yes, it looks like DTube is already a successful implementation of this
idea. Thank you for showing me that, I didn't know about DTube I was only
familiar with PeerTube.

